# I found some 7 year old smoked Jack cheese in my refer...



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2020)

Man-O-Man was it good.....  This stuff gets better with age...    It was wrapped in plastic wrap and vac packed.....  
I decided to make Chicken Enchiladas using the cheese.....  BIG mistake....   The smoke flavor was overpowering in a dish that has subtle flavors...  The "Fire Roasted Chiles" flavor was even lost in the smoke... along with the chicken and cheese flavors.....   The good news, I've only 2 enchiladas left to eat...   
I will choke these down with some sort of liquid refreshment....  Probably need to sip the distillate from the Agave plant...
Save your delicious cheeses for snacking on crackers or something like that....  Seems to me, it's a "stand alone" delicacy.....


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 1, 2020)

Use the leftover cheese for mac and cheese. Enchilladas look good


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice find Dave! It's just amazing to me something that'll spoil so fast will keep so long in the fridge after being smoked, kind of a little miracle.  Maybe slather a little spicy salsa on those last two enchiladas, wash 'em with a barley pop or two. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 1, 2020)

Hell of a find! I have had some aging for over a couple years now plan to keep it going!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 1, 2020)

Enchiladas look good Dave! Glad your cheese was still good even if it didn't pare well in the enchiladas.  If I found something in the fridge for 7 years it would probably remind me of a chia pet.

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 1, 2020)

I have some 2 yr old smoked Swiss I was thinking about grating to use in that Calzone on the roundabout. Bad idea? The last one I opened was pretty potent....


----------



## zwiller (Apr 1, 2020)

Agree with you and was waiting for a confirmation.  While aging is definitely better, smoked cheese does not work for me in food.  An interesting finding that is semi related.  STPP is a "melting salt" and allows you to process cheese.  I tried making queso with it and was surprised how well it worked but was really disappointed that the smoke flavor did not.  From that experiment, I decided to smoke some processed cheese:  Land O Lakes deli white.  I was VERY impressed...  Really rich and creamy compared to the regular "bar" cheeses.  Way harder to stop eating.  You have been warned...


----------



## jmusser (Apr 1, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Agree with you and was waiting for a confirmation.  While aging is definitely better, smoked cheese does not work for me in food.  An interesting finding that is semi related.  STPP is a "melting salt" and allows you to process cheese.  I tried making queso with it and was surprised how well it worked but was really disappointed that the smoke flavor did not.  From that experiment, I decided to smoke some processed cheese:  Land O Lakes deli white.  I was VERY impressed...  Really rich and creamy compared to the regular "bar" cheeses.  Way harder to stop eating.  You have been warned...


I did some deli white american and it was my favorite on food. Shredded for nachos and quesadillas..forget about it! SO dang good!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 1, 2020)

Great find Dave!

7 years that brick gets the award for stealthiest cheese....

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 1, 2020)

Great find. Sorry to hear it spoiled your enchiladas. 
I'm a bit of a Cheese Snob! I will cook with Good Quality Cheese up to 18 months old. But, any cheese that is 2+ years old, that is a Cheese to be savored for what it is.  The many additional flavors of well aged Cheese, even the Stinkiest Goat Cheese are comparatively Subtle, compared to the ingredients and Spices found in dishes we Cook Cheese into or top with. Take an 18 month Parm Reggiano and a Special Reserve 3 year old Reggiano. Tasted side by side, in rhe traditionally simple small chunks, the older cheese has a broader spectrum of deeper nutty flavors more picant with a hint of sweet fruit. Even Blindfolded, you can tell them apart. But Grate the 3 year Reggiano and add it to the layers of your Lasagna or even top your Spaghetti and Very Few could tell there is something special there.
 The only addition I make to a  well aged cheese, if I add anything, is some Crusty Bread. If I  want the Cheese as a meal, then an assortment of Olives, a small Charcuterie assortment, Crusty Bread and a bottle of Wine. THAT is a Happy Meal!...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2020)

They look good even though the cheese stole the show. And anytime is a good time for some Agave juice!


----------

